# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) شروحات :  How to Use Multimeter in Mobile Phone شرح استخدام الملتيميتر فى صيانة الهاتف المحمول

## mohamed73

How to Use Multimeter in Mobile Phone شرح استخدام الملتيميتر فى صيانة الهاتف المحمول يعتبر المالتيميتر من اهم اجهزه فحص وتشخيص اعطال الاكترونيات بصفه عامه والجوال او الهاتف المحمول بصفه خاصه بدونه لا يستطيع الفنى التعرف على المكون او العنصر التالف على اللوحه الالكترونية,  فى هذا الفيديو شرح استخدام الملتيميتر مبسط للمبتدئين والممارسين  وطريقه استخدام المالتيميتر باحترافيه لفحص الفولت وفحص المقاومه وفحص الممانعه,  والفرق بين الانالوج مالتيميتر والديجيتال ملتيميتر ايضا الفرق بين المانيول رينج مالتيميتر والاوتو رينج مالتيميتر والفرق بين المالتيميتر والاوسيلسكوب ولماذا شخصيا افضل استخدام الاوسيلسكوب فى بعض المهمات التى لا يصلح لها المالتيميتر  المالتيميتر هو جهاز فحص متعدد الاستعمالات فهو يقوم بفحص العناصر الالكترونيه مثل المقاومه والفيوز والدايود وكما يقوم بفحص الفولت وفحص الامبير وفحص الممانعه كما يوجد بالانواع الحديثه من المالتيميتر فحص درجه الحراره والمكثف وغيرها من العناصر الالكترونية       
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

